# e-collar recommendations



## Guest (May 20, 2008)

I'm working with a professional trainer who recommends an e-collar for my 6-month lab. He sells the Dogtra 2500 (approx. $370.) I plan to do a lot pheasant hunting in the fall, but wonder if a less-expensive option such as the Tri-Tronic G3 or SportDog 1800 (approx. $230) would work just as well. I usually subscribe to the "simple is better" rule. Any advice?


----------



## Buck West (Apr 17, 2008)

Don't know anything about the Dogtra or Sportdog, but have used the Tri-Tronic for 20+ years and have had very little trouble with them. I currently have two G2 collars and three G3 collars and they are great. The best in every way that I have had. Very simple to set up, charge, and mantain.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2008)

I have DT Systems H2O series and love it. It has great range and a wide variety of different settings. I have had for about a year and couldnt be happier.


----------



## lizard55033 (Mar 10, 2008)

I've found out the the more range the better. Buy the best call you can for the money you have to work with...I bought a Sportdog 400 and now I 'm kicking myself thinking I was saving money. Yes it does have a 400 yard range on flat land with no walls and trees and shrubery in the way, with vegatation blockage or walls really cuts the distance down.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

I too have used TT for 20+ years. Do yourself a favor and get a TT collar. The G3 would probably fit your needs, but look at the G2 Pro 200/flyway special


----------



## Jake Sullivan (Jan 28, 2008)

I would go with TT, I have a dogtra, but I'm getting a TT next time!


----------



## fcafcblue (Jul 8, 2005)

Tri-Tronics is the best. For me I have been using
Tri-Tronics since 1975.
John


----------



## TANK (Oct 25, 2007)

We do have a cheaper Dogtra collar to fit your needs and even have an upland model. Feel free to look at the Dogtra site and PM me if you have questions or want to purchase a model. I know the TT G3 does not have a rechargable transmitter it uses a 9v batt.I have used Sportdog in the past with not so good results.


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

I agree with Tank i have also used the Sportdog with poor results. Dogtra has an excellent product and great customer service. With the Dogtra collars being so reliable i doubt you will ever need thier customer service.


----------



## Buck West (Apr 17, 2008)

My G3 transmitter is rechargable. Lasts a long time and carries long distances.


----------



## fcafcblue (Jul 8, 2005)

I use the three dog Exp pro 500 G2 Tri Tronics collar.
That is one great collar.
At one National I won a Dogtra 2200NCP want a
very poor collar that was. I gave it away to a
Dogtra fan.


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

you need to check out the new series of Dogtra collars. Big difference than the 2200ncp. I bet you wont be disapointed with the new ones...


----------



## blinddogmaddie (Mar 7, 2008)

TT does have a problem with the G3 Basic and Sport combo. The intensity dial will come loose and spin freely. Mine was sent in five times last year before they got it corrected. It has been good since last fall and I use it everyday. I found other people having the same problem with it. I did have excellant service from TT, but it was an inconvenience to have to keep sending it back. I am assuming the ealier models had the problem and hopefully the new ones are corrected.


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

I've only had my G3 Sport Combo for a few months and have already noticed the intensity dial moving "on it's own" a couple of times. 

I also wish the buttons were set up differently, where there was a guard or something that you could put it in your pocket or carry it and not worry about accidently pushing a button. The buttons are raised so are easily pushed on accident if not careful.

Other than that, it works very well, hold a charge for a long time and I haven't had to change the 9v battery in the transmitter yet.


----------



## Markjens (Nov 20, 2005)

Have used em all.....Have had best success with Dogtra. Not one issue I have 2 dog 1700 and works awesome.


----------



## TheShadow (May 8, 2008)

G2 TT Pro series, Field, or Flyway. You won't be sorry. You do get what you pay for. Some complain about their size for using in the field but hey, these are top notch quality transmitters. I know so many people that are happy with TT and swear by the "tube" transmitters.

I do not like the TT G3 series. I know a few guys that have them and all of them complain about the dail turning into a spin dail. Some guys put them in their pocket and find out the dail has moved to 5. Meaning there are no audible or feelable clicks to what level you are on. So I have to agree with the statement above regarding the G3s. 

I know only a few guys that use Dogtra and they all seem to like them. One guy sold his 3500 and bought a Pro 500 and said he wished he "did it right the first time". 

I'm a TT fan but from what a few others have said Dogtra is also tops. Stick to those brands.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

I went from a TT Pro 100XLS to a Pro 500 G2 Exp and love it. My older 100 was bullet proof. Also, their customer service has been outstanding.


----------



## sandyriver (Feb 24, 2008)

I really like my TT Flyway G2...works great...long lasting recharging batteries and quick recharge when needed. Just get the short micro-anttena if you want to make the transmitter a little more compact. Still has excellent range with the micro-antenna even in thick cover.

Really sandy area where I train my dog so "always" fine sand in and around the receiver and transmitter dials....no problems with any of it getting in around the dial or any buttons.

I had one person that tried the Flyway on their dog and it was a bit too hot for them so they went to the Pro Series which allows for more variability.

Whatever you do I'd get a reconditioned one as it will save you a bundle, and so far everyone that I know that got a recon. unit has worked very reliable.

I just wish TT would make a unit for small dogs...8lbers. My daughter is FF her Minpin for obedience and also off leash distance training. Still just using the ear pinch...believe it or not the Minpin is taking to it well....SmartFetch works with not just retrievers  Just started conditioning the minpin with the Lapdog Innotek trainer....seems to work well thus far. the contact points fit her neck just right...okay...ooops sorry I got off topic.


----------



## Reziac (Jun 26, 2008)

sandyriver said:


> I just wish TT would make a unit for small dogs...8lbers. My daughter is FF her Minpin for obedience and also off leash distance training. Still just using the ear pinch...believe it or not the Minpin is taking to it well....SmartFetch works with not just retrievers  Just started conditioning the minpin with the Lapdog Innotek trainer....seems to work well thus far. the contact points fit her neck just right...okay...ooops sorry I got off topic.


I have not used Innotek training collars myself, but I do have an Innotek bark collar that is almost 10 years old and still works (in its old age the battery is finally getting to where it only holds a charge for a couple days, but nothing else has ever gone wrong with it), and I have a big kennel so it's had plenty of use. It is small and light, only 1.5" by 2" by 1/2" thick, and weighs 3.5 ounces. It has 10 settings, from "barely a buzz" to "OMFG!!".

Contrast that I went through 3 TT bark collars in 4 or 5 years, and they all made regular trips to The Collar Clinic....


----------



## Sporting Gold (May 25, 2008)

Have You Ever Checked Into The Unleashed Technology Collars. 
They Seem To Be Apretty Nice Unit.they're Made In Minnesota And 
Have Some Nice Features. E Mail Me At [email protected]
.net Or Call Joe 1-715-938-0180 For More Info.


----------



## TheShadow (May 8, 2008)

I met a woman in the fields that had an Unleashed Tech collar on her Giant Schnauzer and said she went to a 6 week training on how to use it. I wouldn't personally own one since its sorta new and well I'm a TT tube fan but she said she likes it and the trainer even liked it more so than the TT since "TT's" are geared towards hunting dogs vs a pet dog. Would be curious to hear stuff about the Unleashed...


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

You can't go wrong with TT.... I have a TT G2 Pro 100 - great collar!


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

A plug for Dogtra e-collars.

I've owned both TT and Dogtra. 
3 TTs and 2 Dogtras. 

1/TT-100, constant power issues.
2/TT-Pro 500s, one replaced (w/ no charge) due to "on/off" issues. 
However, I have had no experience with the new G2 series, which is said to be a much nicer, and more dependable product.

I still own and use a 2-dog Dogtra that I have had for 8 yrs or so. Also use the cheaper $200 Dogtra when hunting, due to it's smaller size. It has REALLY been beaten up!!! Both have worked flawlessly. 

My TT Pro-500 is on the blink and needs to be sent in- -again. 

I will say that BOTH COMPANIES are easy to deal with, unfortunately I have had to deal with TT the most.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

I've owned many and like the Dogtra 1800 the best of the ones I've owed. But it's a close call to the TT Flyway I had. (model no longer made)

You could consider re-conditioned from www.collarclinic.com , too.


----------



## BBradley (Nov 11, 2007)

My vote would be for the Dogtra 3500. Extremely reliable, holds a very long charge, excellent range (1 mile) and I personally can tell you that it is waterproof (was been dropped in the ponds a few times).


----------



## JDub (Jan 23, 2008)

I own the Dogtra 3500. Its my first e-collar and it works as advertised. I have never had a problem with it. The only advice I can give you, as I have never used a TT, is to go ahead and make the investment in the best collar you can. Range trumps everything. Its like life insurance, you really wish you have it when you don't.


----------



## MBH (Jul 28, 2005)

I have a TT Pro500 for training and a TT G3 Sport Basic for hiking, walking in the foothills, etc. I would hate to use the Sport model for training as the buttons are placed awkwardly for me--I have to use my thumb and can't hold the transmitter in my hand nicely like the 500 transmitter. I do like the little transmitter around my neck for a hike though. The button set up on the 500 (or any of the tube transmitters) is better and it's nice to be able to go up a level without having to look at the transmitter.


----------



## duckslayer (Jul 17, 2008)

Flint River Retrievers & Supplies
Jeff Summerlin
www.flintriverretrievers.com


----------

